# Vote for a replacement '3DS' Forum icon



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

There's already a thread discusiing a replacement '3DS' icon over @ http://gbatemp.net/t275856-3ds-forum-symbol?
& despite the 'poll' already in the thread, made by bdr9, that one unfortunately only allowed 5 icons to be voted on

So I made this thread to include ALL 12 submitted Icons (Plus the original) to make thing 'fairer'

OK there's no guarentee that the winner WILL become the new Icon used for the '3DS' Forum, but it'll be interesting to know which one is the preferred icon


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2011)

It's easier to add the icons in the poll itself, no?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> It's easier to add the icons in the poll itself, no?


 To tell the truth - I wasn't sure it could be done - thanks for proving me wrong


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 25, 2011)

The problem is that the 3DS looks a *lot* like the DS. Just using a 3DS as an icon isn't practical in this case.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 25, 2011)

you should have encluded the fixed version of my icon


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> you should have encluded the fixed version of my icon


Oops sorry - now fixed

@ Maikel Steneker: True - except not all those Icons look similar to the ds icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (see icon above for an example)


----------



## Osaka (Jan 25, 2011)

my fav is number 9


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 25, 2011)

some late submissions:

Red 3D:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snake Eater: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aqua Flat:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faded 3D: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flat Inverted:


----------



## Osaka (Jan 25, 2011)

wasn't the point of this was to make an icon that wasnt a logo so it will match the other systems? o:


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I made my original poll on another website. I didn't know I could put the images directly in the poll answers on GBAtemp.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 26, 2011)

Numer 1 for sure, because it looks like it is in 3d, of course.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 26, 2011)

Number 9 is ok but the actual one looks better.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't think we should even change the icon. I love it the way it is.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 26, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I don't think we should even change the icon. I love it the way it is.


Same, the 3Dish block, which is transcribed with this iconic new gaming device. The pieces are already there, and in place. Why change an already good icon? As my dad always said, "If it ain't broken, don't fix it, and if it's old wait for it to die out, then replace it." The icon is neither old, nor broken.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's old in that the icon was from before we saw the official logo.

I probably wouldn't have made a poll on this already, myself, seeing as how some of the work is still in progress.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 26, 2011)

I voted for 09. I don't mind the current one either. 02 is just.. pathetic. To the maker, I'm sorry but it's the truth.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2011)

#10 for me


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 26, 2011)

I like 09 alot, hope it gets to be the one


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 26, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> some late submissions....


Well - they are a little late - but to be fair to everyone I've added them to the poll


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 28, 2011)

3


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

There's already a thread discusiing a replacement '3DS' icon over @ http://gbatemp.net/t275856-3ds-forum-symbol?
& despite the 'poll' already in the thread, made by bdr9, that one unfortunately only allowed 5 icons to be voted on

So I made this thread to include ALL 12 submitted Icons (Plus the original) to make thing 'fairer'

OK there's no guarentee that the winner WILL become the new Icon used for the '3DS' Forum, but it'll be interesting to know which one is the preferred icon


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 28, 2011)

i like 3 9 10 and 19

i voted 9


----------



## Daku93 (Jan 28, 2011)

#1 FTW
#9 is just a downscaled version of a real image. I don't like this. Looks not goot.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 28, 2011)

Just 01. Easy and simple.


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Jan 29, 2011)

#1, plain and simple.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Number 9.

It fits in with the other icons very well and it's actually an official image unlike 1.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 29, 2011)

#1 for sure, we are not going to like number 9 when the times passes by.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, the poll is neck and neck. Who will win? It may all come down to the Admin's personal preferences.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 29, 2011)

Make a new poll with just #1 and #9.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2011)

number 1 it looks cool and you can barely tell number 9 is even a 3ds (to me anyway looks like a normal DS at 1080p reso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 29, 2011)

#1 is the current icon btw.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 29, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> number 1 it looks cool and you can barely tell number 9 is even a 3ds (to me anyway looks like a normal DS at 1080p reso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difference is that it has different colours then a normal DS(i)(XL).


----------

